# Geschlecht und alter meiner Koi?



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe seit kurzem zwei Koi in meinem Gartenteich! Sie sind so um die 15 cm groß (Alter?)! Woran kann ich das Geschlecht der beiden erkennen? Und ab welcher größe (Alter ?) werden sie evtl. Nachwuchs bekommen?

Gruß Lena


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

*Alter und Geschlecht*

Hallo Lena,

die Männchen werden nach etwa 5 Jahre,die Weibchen nach etwa 2 Jahren
Geschlechtsreif,das kommt aber auch auf die Haltung an.
Bei einer Innenhälterung bei Temperaturen von 21 Grad geht das etwas schneller,bei ganzjährigem Teichleben etwas langsamer.

Bei gleicher Haltung und gleichem Alter konnte ich große Unterschiede
in der Länge feststellen,die Länge spielt aber bei der Fortpflanzung keine große Rolle.Ist wie bei den Menschen auch.  

Die geschlechtsunterschiede kann man nur sehr schwer bestimmen,
Der Körperquerschnitt ist ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal,ist aber nicht
ganz sicher.

Die Männchen habe einen K-Querschnitt wie eine Elypse,die geschlechtsreifen Weibchen einen K-Querschnitt wie der Kolben eines
Wankelmotors.

Das genaue Alter kann man nur durch eine Untersuchung einer Schuppe
unter einem Microskop feststellen,die Schuppen sind ähnlich den Jahresringen eines Baumes aufgebaut,Pro Jahr einen Bogen mehr.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

Danke Lothar,

kannst Du mir auch sagen, wie ich meine Koi handzahrm bekomme? Im Moment sind sie noch sehr scheu. Sie erschrecken ja sogar vor den Goldfischen die sich im Teich befinden ! ? 

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man sie immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit und an der gleichen Stelle fütter soll! ? Das mache ich auch, allerdings bis jetzt ohne Erfolg!

Danke Lena


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

*Handzahm*

Hallo Lena,

Fische NICHT füttern,einige Grashalme auf das Wasser werfen,wenn
sie dann an dem Gras anfangen Herumzuknabbern,mit der Hand mit Fischfutter versuchen. 
Koi sind von Natur aus Verfressen,wenn der Hunger größer ist
wie die Angst vor Dir dann Fressen auch aus der Hand.

ABER: dann nähern sie sich jedem der an den Teich kommt und 
betteln um Futter,auch Katzen und __ Fischreiher werden angebettelt.

Das könnte dann Fatale Auswirkungen haben,derjenige der 
um Futter bettelt kann dann sehr schnell selbst zu Futter werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

Nach der Größe würde ich mal auf ca. 1-jährige Kois tippen -  ich habe meine mit ca. dieser Größe im Juni 2002 gekauft und da hieß es, sie wären vom Sommer 2001 !


Mittlerweile sind meine 5 Koi stattlich gewachsen. Bei der Herbstmessung hatte der Größte bereits 24cm Länge, jetzt im Frühjahr schätze ich ihn auf ca. 27cm!

Der kleinste Koi - ein Ogon, hatte beim Kauf im August ca. 10cm, jetzt ist er sicherlich schon doppelt so  groß wie beim Kauf.
Wobei in der Zoohandlung wo ich den Ogon kaufte, gibt es noch immer 2 Fische aus diesem Lot und die sind in derselben Zeit vielleicht maximal 2 cm gewachsen!!!

Von der Geschlechterbestimmung habe ich leider auch keine Ahnung - ich laß mich mal überraschen *gg*


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

*Männchen oder Weibchen*

Hallo,
in der Regel erkennt man das Koimänchen daran das es einen Schlitz als Geschlechts und Ausscheidungsorgan hat.
Bei Weibchen hindessen befinden sich 2 Aussgänge an der Unterseite.
Gruß Nishigoi


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

*...*

hai du .... wusst ich doch,daß dir des Forum hier liegt, Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

*Hallo Tommi*

Ja,
das gefällt mir wie Ihr das gemacht habt echt super.
Gruß Nishigoi


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

*In den Arsch schauen,ja aber ........*

Hallo Nishigoi,

Ja,Deine Methode ist genauer,aber da muß man den Koi zuerst
fangen und das bedeutet Stress für den Koi.Meine Methode ist nicht so
Zuverlässig,aber erspart den Fischen eine Menge Stress.


mfg 
lothar


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

*Männlich oder Weiblich*

Das ist richtig lothar, aber man kann ja schon schauen wenn man ihn reinsetzt.
Nishigoi


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2003)

*Hallo  Ihr*

Tolle   Wurst  hab  die  Beiträge  mit  regem  Interesse  von  oben  nach  unten  mitgelesen,  :?  , hm,   bin  eigendlich  noch  genau  so  schlau   wie  am  anfang  .
 Also   bei   meinen  ist mir  das   Geschlecht  auch  nicht  bekannt,  würde  aber   auch  gerne   wissen  ob  im  Teisch  eventuell  mal  mit   nachwuchs  zu   rechen   wäre. Hab   drei  die  die   5  Jahresmarke   überschritten  haben   Größe ( schmunzel)  ca. 45 cm,  5 stück sind  grad  mal  3 Jahre   alt und ca.25 cm. 
Merkt  man  ob  nachwuchs  im   Teisch ist ?
  Fressen  sie  ihren  eigenen  Nachwuchs  auf, was   ja   dann   zur   folge  hät  das   ich  garnichts  davon mitbekomm?
Schaffen   die  Babys   es auch  über  den  Winter ,da  ich meine  Fische  Sommer  wie  Winter  im  Gartenteisch hab?
Habe   diese  ganze  prozedur  bei   __ Moderlieschen  mitbekommen,  als  da  hab  ich  gesehn  wo  abgeleicht  war  und  hinterher  auch  ganze  Schwärme  mit  Jungfischen  gehabt .
Entschuldigt  aber  fragen  über   fragen   , aber  es   ist  doch  nicht  so   leicht  als   Fischmutter.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2003)

Grüß Dich!

Also, glaub mir, bei allem was ich bisher gesehen habe: wenn es mal soweit ist und Deine Koi Damen laich-bereit sind: DAS BEKOMMST DU MIT!!!

dann brodelt das Wasser förmlich und die Fische überschlagen sich 

Das ist kaum zu übersehen, denk ich mal

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2003)

**lächelt**

Brodeln   tuts   bei  mir   wenns  um   Futter  geht . Aber  ich  schwör   die  können  umöglich  so  hungrig  sein  wie   die   tun.  :razz:


----------

